# Pedders Suspension Install Video



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I dont know if this has been posted before but I thought it is a very informative 3 part video. I was just looking for some install info because im getting ready to put rear springs and shocks on my GTO and I came across this.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

RJ_05GTO said:


> I dont know if this has been posted before but I thought it is a very informative 3 part video. I was just looking for some install info because im getting ready to put rear springs and shocks on my GTO and I came across this.
> YouTube - GTO Xa Installation Part 1


Fantastic post.....thanks!!


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

No problem! Its very good information for someone who is thinking about doing thier own suspension work.


----------

